
Google is reportedly splitting off its shopping service - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/26/google-to-spin-out-shopping-service-report-says.html
======
ocdtrekkie
This change wouldn't likely significantly help Google though: Their shopping
service doesn't bring in a lot of revenue AFAIK. The primary concern is that
the EU's ruling defines the issue with putting services they own in general in
priority placing in Google Search: Something Google does with a large number
of it's products.

